

Lenovo Launchs New ThinkPad T431 - happywolf
http://www.zdnet.com/lenovo-launches-thinkpad-t431-adds-new-version-of-black-7000012684/

======
pasbesoin
Not pleased.

Keyboard changes, including what appears to be a "sharper" front edge to the
palm rest. (I hate having that pressing into my wrists when a table is not at
the ideal typing height.)

Apparently only one DIMM; initial 4 GB soldered.

WWAN and mSATA share a slot; it's either/or.

No optical drive or spare drive bay. Yes, some of us still use those.

